# Handler question



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

First, I don't show in conformation and never have (I want to one day though!). But back when I was in 4-H I showed my golden, Autumn, in obedience and junior handling at the 4-H level. I taught Autumn to sit when she was a 6 week old puppy in less than 20 minutes (this was back before it was common knowledge that puppies shouldn't go home until 8 weeks old, and before I knew what a reputable breeder was). I worked on stacking when she was a bit older, like maybe 5 months or so. I think we do this breed a great injustice to assume that they are not intelligent enough to know the difference between showing in conformation and showing in obedience. I had a collar and leash that I used for obedience and a show lead that I used for junior handling. Autumn most definitely knew the difference, and that was with me as a kid who'd never trained a dog before. I should certainly think that a dog trained by someone more experienced would be even more capable of doing both! That said, I had a friend who was doing junior handling and conformation at the AKC level with her English setters and she never trained them any obedience for fear they would sit in the show ring. I guess I always just figured my golden must be a lot smarter than her setters since she could do both, lol!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm just in the process of training my 5 month old puppy for showing. Actually, I'm also training myself as he is my first show puppy. We also take puppy classes and he is working on some advanced obedience exercises. I train with a lady who is adamant about not training her dogs to sit prior to showing; others poo poo the idea.

My puppy is already figuring out the difference in his leashes/leads I use. When I pull out the show lead/collar, he knows it's time to be a show dog. I haven't, thus far, had a problem with him sitting and, if he does, I simply get him into the stack position. When he sees me with his equipment bag and regular leash and collar, he knows it's training time. They learn very quickly!

I, myself, don't see an issue in training simultaneously. I have friends that have obtained obedience titles before becoming a Champion. In some of those cases, the dog would have been 4 or 5 years old before hitting the obedience ring.

However, because I am so new to this, I'll defer to the more experienced!!


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

I've done both at the same time and never had an issue.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

I do both. Never had an issue but I only have one dog so not a lot of experience! if you can teach them a strong sit you can teach a strong stand/stack. They do recognise the different leash. I do my ringcraft class immediately before my obedience class and she understands the difference.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nate83 said:


> What are your opinions on showing a dog before it getting it's obedience title? I have heard some handlers rather have a dog that doesn't have a obedience title because in obedience the dog is taught to sit and that is a negative in showing.


I think it's baloney. :laugh:

My guy likes to stack himself out and look pretty. It comes easier than sitting. As does getting used to "using himself" and move out vs adjusting to our slower walking pace. And they much prefer the natural behavior of looking forwards where they are going vs cranking the head around to look up at their owner every step of the way.

Showing in conformation has some negative impact on competing in obedience, not the other way around. 

This includes the fact that people trying to wait until the dogs are 2-3 years old to begin their obedience careers have lost prime training time. The pups between 8 weeks and 5 months are sponges. That's the best time to get cracking on a lot of things that should be taught for obedience. Conformation can wait until 12-18 months when the dog has grown up and is full height and about ready to start showing.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

You can do both but it takes training and consistency. I always use separate leashes and collars for each sport so they know what we are working on. I also have commands to lets go work and gait for comfirmation. my dogs have a stand stay and they have a stack command also in obedience I always treat with my left hand in confirmation always with my right. Blitz has a super consistent watch me no matter what I do so I had to teach him head straight and look out commands. I use a hand gesture to remind him if he forgets to look ahead while gaiting. Some dogs get it right away other need a bit more work. When my daughter joined 4-H with Sparkles as a puppy the leader did not start working with them on fitting and showing till following spring so Sparkles had a hard time with the stand stay as she was not taught to stand and bait. She was forever forgetting and putting her self in heal with my daughter lol . I was trying to be hands off so my daughters work would all be her own. But it reminded me to go ahead and teach any upcoming puppy both ways just in case like I always had.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I agree with everyone else, you are going to lose too much prime training time if you don't work on obedience until after you've obtained your title. You can't show them until they are 6 months anyway, and especially with boys, there's no rush to show until they are fully grown. I'm just starting conformation handling class at 11 months with my boy, but that's because we are concentrating on field work first. That early exposure to birds and the obedience required to compete is key. I don't really intend to get into conformation until he's 2 years old, so until then we will take handling classes but keep our main focus on field work.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There is no reason puppy can't learn obedience and also learn showing. No reason at all. They differentiate the collars, the handler, everything.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Megora said:


> Conformation can wait until 12-18 months when the dog has grown up and is full height and about ready to start showing.


Yes to this! If my daughter hadn't needed the practice, we would have waited until our dog was at least 3 or 4 YEARS to show him.


----------

